# Study in Black



## Digital Matt (Jan 8, 2006)

I took hundreds of shots of my wife Marge yesterday.  I'm excited to have my 20D back, so we set up a black background and had some fun.  These are two of many that she and I liked.  I'm going through another 142 now that I shot today.







Thanks for lookin


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 8, 2006)

Now we all know why you married her!  She's beautiful and photogenic.  

Cool shots!


----------



## JonK (Jan 8, 2006)

Awesome tones and great shadow detail matt. I might consider a closer crop on the right hand image.
Excellent work as per usual.


----------



## markc (Jan 8, 2006)

Cool shots. So what's it like having such a hot model right there at your beck and call?  

Seriously, it's cool that you two can enjoy this together. It's a great fit.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Robert, Jon, and Mark 

Mark, what can I say, it's really great having such a hot model right here at my beck and call 

We had fun, and later we reversed roles and I helped her take some shots of me.  I metered and she shot.

You can see the shots she took at http://theduck808.deviantart.com

Thanks again guys.


----------



## markc (Jan 8, 2006)

Oooh! I really like "My Best Friend". She's hotter, though.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 8, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> Oooh! I really like "My Best Friend". She's hotter, though.



I agree, on both accounts.


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 9, 2006)

Love your work Matt ! Nice lighting and beautiful subject.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 9, 2006)

Good to se you doing ppl shots! 

What was the source of lighting here, Matt?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks M@ko and Dan  

I use cheap shop lights for lighting.  I bought them at Walmart   They are cliipped on old tripods.  I don't have flashes or strobes.  I'm saving up.


----------



## Mansi (Jan 9, 2006)

nicely done Matt! love your presentation


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 9, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I use cheap shop lights for lighting. I bought them at Walmart  They are cliipped on old tripods. I don't have flashes or strobes. I'm saving up.


Light is light, especially for b&w work. I prefer to work with minimal set-up. I've done a family gig with a home depot work light, which I was happy with. Just had to deal with the heat though. 

Did you diffuse the light with anything? Or was it softened in PS?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Mansi. 

I didn't diffuse the light.  I think these only have 60 watt light bulbs in them, so they aren't very strong to begin with.  The heat can be a problem though.  I had to open a window to keep things cool 

I don't mind using these lights for color either.  I just set my white balance accordingly and they work out fine.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Matt!!


----------



## markc (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, I know of a few pros that prefer hot lights over strobes. I do too, except for the heat. Though I guess that's good for the nude models.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I have to admit, it's easier to "see what you are getting" with hot lights vs strobes, even with model lights.  I really appreciate it when doing work with still life on a small scale, and I duly appreciate when working with people.


----------



## markc (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, exactly. I don't know anyone who uses strobes for still life unless the subject is really heat sensitive. Strobes are sort of like big zooms: They're the sexy equipment that attract a lot of people, but they aren't a must-have unless you have specific reasons.


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow Matt...you are really re-inspiring me to try to perfect my Menards clip on lighting set up!  I have  had a hard time getting nice lighting with them.  Heres a tip to help with them getting too hot: I have an extension cord that has one of those little 'on/off' wheel switches on it...I have them plugged into that, and I can easily shut them off if I am going to have an extended time between takes.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Corry   I have my lights plugged into a power strip and I just trip the switch to turn them off.  That helps, but I had them on constantly for an hour, photographing nonstop.  They get hot, and so does the model


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent image.

Eric


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 12, 2006)

Did you use a reflector at all to help with any fill lighting?  I like what you've done here.  I also have been using hot lights in my little in-home studio and rather like them...but they get so hot I'm afraid to have little kids around them


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

wow


----------



## icondigital (Jan 12, 2006)

nice shots matt! :sun:
the right being my fav! :thumbup:


----------



## craig (Jan 12, 2006)

Beautiful work! A tad Man Ray in 2006!!!


----------



## Becky (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt, your photos are fantastic and so are Marge's... make her join up! Make her I say!!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone   I didn't use any reflectors.  The light for both of these is solely from two shop lights.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 20, 2006)

Matt- 
Amazing as Usual.

B


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 23, 2006)

Simplistically beautiful!


----------

